# Puppy wont walk on lead outside



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

I'm a fan of a prong collar. A lot of people don't like it because they think it's too severe to treat a soft breed like Goldens.

Personally, I think in your case, along with a lot of other cases, it ends up being a nicer way to treat the dog, because dogs have a reflex called "opposition reflex," which makes them inclined to pull against the pressure on their neck from a leash.

But when the prong collar is in place, otherwise naughty dogs get transformed into angels - they don't pull or try to run away. They're just more inclined to stay with you. I think the prong collar is better than letting the dog hang itself.

Another alternative is to identify whether your pup is more driven by food or by playing. If it's food, you can start by using little snacks as a reward for staying with you. If your pup is more motivated by playing, you can bring a couple squeaky toys along on the walks.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Lewis said:


> i have a 4 month old golden retriever puppy
> whenever i try to walk him as soon he sees the lead he immediately tries to jump up and bite it. once the lead is actually on him he continues to bite the lead.
> when we get outside the dog will not walk he just stands his ground and growls and bites the lead.
> the only way to walk him is to pull him along and he just cries and growls.
> ...


 
Desensitize him to the leash. Carry it around, pick it up, put it down, walk away from it. You want the leash to become dull and boring for your pup. Teach him to sit to get his leash on. Pick up the leash, if he gets excited and starts jumping all over, put the leash down and leave it, wait for him to sit, pick up the leash again. Repeat until he remains calm when you pick up the leash. Be patient this could take a few tries (maybe quite a few). If he gets up from the sit, when you go to attach the leash, put the leash down. The goal is to have him understand that he must remain in the sit until the leash is attached. If he bites at the leash once it is on, drop it, and stand on it, make it boring -'dead'. You can try spraying the leash with some Bitter Apple which may help.
Once he is outside, but refuses to walk, don't pull and try to make him come, it sounds like he may be a little afraid when he is outside. Lure him along with some treats, drop them on the ground in front of him, and encourage him to go with/follow you. Even if he will only go a few feet, keep encouraging him, maybe turn for home, try for a little farther next time. You want to teach him that walks are a good thing and fun.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree with the prong collar for the walk. It has been called putting power steering on your dog.

Can you walk the pup on the leash inside your home? How is he with a check cord in the house? Both of these can help to make the leash, and walking on the leash, a non event in his mind. You can progress to walks just in your yard once walking inside the house is working well.


----------



## runner (Oct 9, 2012)

*puppy won't walk on lead*

Lewis:

I had the same problem with Gazoo at that age....only he would run away when i had the lead....and not let me put it on him...then when i did and went for a walk he would just stand there...then he would lay down on the ground and not get up...making me almost drag him...he HATED walks....

Now Gazoo at 9 months does the opposite...if he sees my coat on he jumps and goes nuts....so i take hm for a walk and now when we head towards our house, he lays down and doesn't want to go back....no sure what was worse....hmmmmm teenagers!

so bottom line, trust me, they eventually love the walk


----------

